# Hooded Pom Pom



## HurtinMinorKey (Mar 27, 2012)

My dog Ginny


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 4, 2012)

That Pom better not wear that hoodie in certain neighborhoods.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 5, 2012)

I know. It might get hugged to death by the neighborhood watch.


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 27, 2012)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> I know. It might get hugged to death by the neighborhood watch.



Agree


----------

